# cleaning/sealing driveways



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

anyone use the 'whirl-a-way' pressure cleaning tool?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-24-PRES...&otn=21&pmod=150781765649&ps=54#ht_1795wt_952

-what chem is best for a cement driveway or cement aggregate? what is the best for stains/oil stains?

-what sealer is best that will allow you to apply same day as a pressure wash?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark, we have a few guys here that know just about all there is about pressure washing. Hopefully they will be along soon. I also know there are forums dedicated strictly to power washing. If its a big part of what you do, you might want to look around. 

My experiences with pressure washing are strictly in relation to painting and staining afterwards.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Xmark, we have a few guys here that know just about all there is about pressure washing. Hopefully they will be along soon. I also know there are forums dedicated strictly to power washing. If its a big part of what you do, you might want to look around.
> 
> My experiences with pressure washing are strictly in relation to painting and staining afterwards.


i'm just looking to branch out.sealing a driveway is just like painting another floor.i looked at another pressure washing forum (contractor talk) but there was nothing specifically about driveways.i guess i could look further into it.thanks


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I use oxalic acid and a surface cleaner


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bleach and a surface cleaner. You can use Seal N Lock the same day. Here is a brick walk we did recently with it. Washed in morning by ten am we were applying the SnL.


----------

